# American Invasion 08



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2008 edition of the annual American Invasion will be held in Ottawa July 17-20.


This event focusses on operations in large scale with battery and steam powered locomotives.  This year, the plan under development would be for me to host the steamup and a barbeque on Thursday, July 17.  The early arrivers could enjoy some initial track time and socializing before commencing with a more formal operating session on friday.  The big formal operation will be held on saturday as has been the tradition.  Visits to David McCurdy's large Rio Grande Southern will also be arranged as well as perhaps an operating session on a well known smaller scale indoor railroad.


After last year's deluge on the friday washed out most of that day, a rain day plan will be in place to keep everyone busy in the event of an all day downpour.  During the rain last year, the group was able to visit the restoration facilities at the Museum of Technology and while they were there, the museum's shay was steamed and operating.


All are welcome to attend.  The host railroad, the IPP&W (see www.ovgrs.org ) does not have track power and all rolling stock is kadee coupler equipped.  For the operating sessions, attendees are invited to use their own locos or to use those of the hosting railroad. 


The event normally attracts about 20 "invaders".  Anyone who wishes to attend may contact me by email for details.


Regards ... Doug


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I've put it on the calendar and Jane I hope to attend to "defend" the live steamers abilities to "operate" with more than just the crack through passenger train. 
I better get working on my C-16. 
Best, 
Tom


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

It is on our calendar and plans are already underway to make it another great trip and vacation.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I just put it on my MLS calendar.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom 

I will be with you in the defence of live steam. I am sure that with several of us running our steamers on mostly freight switching assignments that we can tie up the mainline quite well!! 

In last year's Invasion, John Spencer ran his radio controlled Pearse while Roger Caiazza was at the controls of my Accucraft shay. Both engineers put in a fine performance diuring the formal operation handling full switching assignments. 

Last year, Ric Golding used a sparky to fill the role of yardmaster at Craig Leigh. We'll be on him this year to use his Accucraft shay.  After all, I ran my shay during Ric's spring ops last year on the Kaskaskia Valley.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 

What Doug says is correct - "Last year, Ric Golding used a sparky to fill the role of yardmaster at Craig Leigh. We'll be on him this year to use his Accucraft shay. After all, I ran my shay during Ric's spring ops last year on the Kaskaskia Valley." 

The powers that be are a lot easier to deal on the KVRwy than the brass of the IPP&WRR. 

I can just hear the grief, I'll get if I can't keep the Craog Leigh Yard clear for incoming traffic and balance the outflow to meet the schedule layed down by the Head Office. 

I'm very comfortable with proper motive power in performing the tasks. I know many guys burn their fingers testing to see if the tea kettle is hot, but I've learned to quit touching my tongue to the positive and negative battery connection to see if it is charged. The twitching should stop by mid-summer.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Just so you guys understand.... 
I really enjoy the cammeraderie and running a train but the main reason I liked the Invasion was the food! 
All seriousness aside, I have plans to make my C-16 a formidable force to tackle any and all challenges thrown at her. I saw the pics and was regaled by John and Roger in person as to their exploits and enjoyed every minute of it. 
Besides, it's advisable to stay on the good side of the Craig Leigh yard master when you have to cross his territory twice just to get started on your run. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

All I have is sparky's. Alas.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Sparkies and live steamers coexist as do their engineers ... amidst the good natured ribbing you will get if you foul up the switching you are given. 

This is I believe the 8 th annual edition of this fun event. And to be clear, all are welcome. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## cnengineer (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug  I have sent you a private message.

cnengineer


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, time passes quickly. Next Wednesday, we will head out to visit my brother-in-law and his wife in New York. Then it's on to Ottawa on Thursday. It's looking like one GREAT trip again; it will be our 4th Invasion and our 5th trip to Ottawa. 

A great weekend of trains and friends. Typically, Jean is the engineer, and I'm the conductor. We hope to run a LOT of trains. 









Now I just have to decide what to bring. I guess I have to limit myself, but I'm sure I'll bring some live steam as well as a few electrics; not to mention some rolling stock. Then there's the beer and chili...


----------

